# Little Big Horn



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is a little howler with a big sound. The howler is 6&1/4" long, and diameter up front is only 1&1/4". The thin walls of this howler is likely responsible for the loud volume, and the realistic coyote vocals. Asking 35.00 shipped
View attachment LtlBigHorn.wav
View attachment LtlBigPuppy.wav


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Rich Cronk said:


> Here is a little howler with a big sound. The howler is 6&1/4" long, and diameter up front is only 1&1/4". The thin walls of this howler is likely responsible for the loud volume, and the realistic coyote vocals. Asking 35.00 shipped
> View attachment 5770
> View attachment 5771


-----------------------------
Woops, forgot the photos, but here they are.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rich, that does have a good sound, good job. Someone will be very happy.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Sounds Great Rich-------------Nice-------sb*


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your kind words


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Rich, that does have a good sound, good job. Someone will be very happy.


----------------------------
I hear ya Ed, and if someone don't buy it soon I will drill a hole in side of the horn up near the front and keep the silly howler myself. That little bugger would call coyotes for sure. The weather will be cooling a bit around here in a few days and I might just make out to the hill country.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Rich Cronk said:


> ----------------------------
> I hear ya Ed, and if someone don't buy it soon I will drill a hole in side of the horn up near the front and keep the silly howler myself. That little bugger would call coyotes for sure. The weather will be cooling a bit around here in a few days and I might just make out to the hill country.


-------------------
That little hole up front will be for my desert camo lanyard.


----------

